# Conseil modem routeur pour Airprint



## blue0 (13 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous ! 

J'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour l'achat d'un modem / routeur. 
J'ai un petit problème avec la fonction airprint de mon *ipad* et de mon imprimante (*hp photosmart b110* compatible airprint). 

D'après les forums, mon modem (*belkin n300*) n'est pas compatible  avec le "service bonjour" qui est indispensable pour l'impression via  airprint. 

Donc je dois acheter un nouveau modem/routeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pouvez-vous me donner des références de modem compatible  "airprint"... ou si qq'un à une solution pour mon modem je suis aussi  preneur ^^ 

Merci


----------

